# Today on RO - Tuesday



## Becca (Jun 9, 2009)

[align=center]*





*[/align][align=center]*:highfive:
Tuesday, 9 June 2009
Welcome to todays news! I am filling in for MrsPBJ today!*[/align][align=center]*:rainbow:*[/align][align=center]*_______________________________





*[/align][align=center]*inkelepht:
Today we have 2 guinea pig gotcha days! 
Happy 2nd Gotcha day to Aliâs Elijah and Logan!*[/align][align=center]*:inlove: 
The calendar is still down at the moment so make sure to add your special occasions to  this thread!*[/align][align=center]*:balloons:






If your in chat  post here! Go and have a some good conversations! *[/align][align=center]*inkbouce: 




*[/align][align=center]*:runningrabbit:
We have many new members joining the forum recently! Go and welcome: 
Lop Lover, chell1894, sparrow and addicted*[/align][align=center]*:hearts
*[/align][align=center]* Welcome to the forum guys :hearts:

If you are a new member remember to introduce yourself!
*[/align][align=center]*:welcome1*[/align][align=center]*




*[/align][align=center]*:brownbunny
Do you have experience with  rabbits and chickens?*[/align][align=center]*:bunnybutt:

Treat  questions!*[/align][align=center]*opcorn2

Apple is being spayed on  22nd June! Good luck!*[/align][align=center]*:rabbithop 
This bunny needs  a name!*[/align][align=center]*:bunnyheart

 Beware the drop bears!*[/align][align=center]*:bunnysuit:






 Head Tilt Story*[/align][align=center]*:bunnynurse:





*[/align][align=center]*:bunny17:*[/align][align=center]*  Naughty Bunnies!*[/align][align=center]*:brown-bunny

Aah the joys of bunny slavesâ¦.  being used as a litter box!*[/align][align=center]*:litterempty:


*document.write('/images/emoticons/party0002.gif');



*




*[/align][align=center]*:anotherbun*[/align][align=center]*  Baby Nethies! SO CUTE!*[/align][align=center]*:carrot 
 WRBA Show!*[/align][align=center]*arty0002:






Male Rabbit  - MA

 Florida*[/align][align=center]*:run:





*[/align][align=center]*:love:
These blogs have been updated!
 Blog for the Bun- Buns!
 From the Pen of Poe
 NEW LIFE OF STORM*[/align][align=center]*:great:

Remember to update your blogs guys! We love reading them!*[/align][align=center]*:wink 




*[/align][align=center]*:hyper:
Someone has  beautiful teeth! WOW*[/align][align=center]*:thumbup 
 Turtle advice needed!*[/align][align=center]*:dutch*[/align][align=center]*____________________________________

Thank you for readingâ¦ Have a nice day!*[/align][align=center]:jumpforjoy:
[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 9, 2009)

Again thank you Becca and great job


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jun 9, 2009)

WOOT, I'm in the news. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the mentions! It has been nuts here.


----------

